# Guys / Girls: Does tightness and overall vaginal aesthetics affect your experience?



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Ya so ... since there is a topic that puts the guys on the hot seat about their manhood, I figured it was only fair to get the ladies involved, lol

Guys: Does the tightness of a woman's vagina affect your experience? Obviously if its like fu*king a glass of water, it can't be all that pleasurable, but how tight do you prefer? 

I recently had a guy tell me to "open up", or that I should use dildos more?! (not a fan of LARGE dildos, prefer a small vibrator, lol). Maybe I do too many kegel exercises and it is uncomfortable for a guy? 

Also ...the general aesthetics of the vagina. Do you prefer something neat or something with 'more to play with', haha. I've noticed in porn that a lot of women have 2 labia ...inner AND outer (which I knew but never really paid much attention to until my mid-teens). Do you think its abnormal to be WITHOUT the inner ones? I kind of always thought the inner ones were so tiny that they were practically invisible. On me they are non-existent ... i feel like a freak ...lol

Anyway sorry for the oversharing, but what the hell, we're all adults and I've seen much worse here!!!!


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

If he told you to "tighten up" he simply didn't do a good enough job getting you worked up, me thinks.
Punk.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> If he told you to "tighten up" he simply didn't do a good enough job getting you worked up, me thinks.
> Punk.


No he said to "open up" ... as in he was having some difficulties getting in. lol


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2010)

Shanty said:


> Ya so ... since there is a topic that puts the guys on the hot seat about their manhood, I figured it was only fair to get the ladies involved, lol
> 
> Guys: Does the tightness of a woman's vagina affect your experience? Obviously if its like fu*king a glass of water, it can't be all that pleasurable, but how tight do you prefer?


Interesting question! I have never really given it much thought honestly, as it's not something I ponder before having sex with someone. In a perfect world I suppose, it would be the perfect balance between having my partner comfortable and enough tightness to where it feels good for me? I had a girlfriend who suffered from vaginismus, due to a past relationship, so I guess I learned to be appreciative/unconcerned about overall tightness as long as it was a pleasurable experience for both of us.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Wow, really? Vaginismus sounds like it could be somewhat painful for both parties! Maybe someone with her condition would be better paired with a ...well... smaller dude?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2010)

Shanty said:


> ^ Wow, really? Vaginismus sounds like it could be somewhat painful for both parties! Maybe someone with her condition would be better paired with a ...well... smaller dude?



Her vaginismus was due to trauma, so it would be something she would have to go to sex therapy for I believe in order to have it minimized. The vaginismus would get so bad it would make it impossible to have sex, so it really depended on how she was feeling overall. It was great when we had it however, as it was really empowering for her to be validated, so in that sense I didn't mind it too much.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow ...that's some serious stuff! My apologies ... sounds like it was a bit of a struggle!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2010)

Shanty said:


> Wow ...that's some serious stuff! My apologies ... sounds like it was a bit of a struggle!!



Aw it's no worries! I am an open book :laughing:.


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

double post


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

Tighter, the better. I'm often actually disappointed some when I find they are too loose. It simply feels way better. There is always lube if you find it difficult to penetrate. I wish more females would do those exercises. 

I find it queer that he wanted you to open up. The vagina tends to meld to your current partner after sometime with him anyways.

Far as looks, I've always prefer an 'innie', but it's less of a concern with me. it's simply more visually pleasing, it doesn't feel any different, or I don't find it any harder to stimulate the woman.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I remember the first time I saw those vagines with all of extra flesh... I almost died. I didn't even know vagines could look like that. None of the pink flesh is suppose to even show! D:

But I have a bit of vagnismus and I honestly don't know how it developed. I think it might just be that I CONSTANTLY heard about how terrible the first time was going to be and then the first guy I had sex with had a huge freakin' penis... yeah, it took us about eight tries. I'm much better now, but I still have to be seriously turned on if the guy doesn't want my vag to put up a fight lol.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've never had any problem with mine being how it is, which is probably about average. I can tighten it or loosen it at will. I guess it looks like a normal vagina. It has medium sized inner labia that do not hang down past the outer labia, but are visible if the outer labia are spread open. It is kind of a medium to light pink color inside, with the outside covered in a soft, bushy muff. The tightness is variable, and adapts to the person filling it as long as I am relaxed and comfortable with him, and as long as his penis isn't ginormous. Nobody has ever commented on it being too loose or too tight.


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

Monte said:


> None of the pink flesh is suppose to even show! D:


Do you have any idea how incredibly offensive and hurtful your statement is to people who have large inner labias?

I do not, but a lot of women do and it is entirely normal, so that comment stuck out like a sore thumb to me. I have seen 15-year-old girls wondering if they should get themselves a labiaplasty when they have a pair of healthy, beautiful labias of a normal size, and if comments such as this are seen as acceptable, it is no wonder they are concerned about theirs.

I am rarely this direct, but jeez, telling people their genitalia is not supposed to be as it is... that is seriously wrong, especially since large labia are perfectly wonderful and alright.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

One of the prettiest girls I ever knew had inner labia that were large enough to be visible protruding beyond the outer labia. I know this because she used to model for an art class, and because we also used to hang out naked in her room doing art-related things. She was very insecure about it. That's why I would color the inner labia pink to emphasize them when I drew her, and would display it on the wall with all of the other grayscale drawings as though it were not a mean thing to do. I probably shouldn't have, but when people looked at my drawings, their comments were almost always about how beautiful she was, not about how strange her vagina looked. I think this was beneficial for her self-esteem.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Bett said:


> Do you have any idea how incredibly offensive and hurtful your statement is to people who have large inner labias?
> 
> I do not, but a lot of women do and it is entirely normal, so that comment stuck out like a sore thumb to me. I have seen 15-year-old girls wondering if they should get themselves a labiaplasty when they have a pair of healthy, beautiful labias of a normal size, and if comments such as this are seen as acceptable, it is no wonder they are concerned about theirs.
> 
> I am rarely this direct, but jeez, telling people their genitalia is not supposed to be as it is... that is seriously wrong, especially since large labia are perfectly wonderful and alright.


Alright... so I figured that the "D:" would be an indication of my attempt at being humorous, but apparently not. However, I am not sorry for offending you, I am entitled to my opinion and you telling my it's wrong to do as such makes you a hypocrite. You're telling me it's wrong to tell someone that it's wrong to pass judgment, but what are you doing?

If it's really that big of a deal, they can go cry about it, honestly. You think I don't have insecurities? You think I throw a fit whenever someone, indirectly, makes a comment about it? No. So get over it.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Monte said:


> Alright... so I figured that the "D:" would be an indication of my attempt at being humorous, but apparently not. However, I am not sorry for offending you, I am entitled to my opinion and you telling my it's wrong to do as such makes you a hypocrite. You're telling me it's wrong to tell someone that it's wrong to pass judgment, but what are you doing?
> 
> If it's really that big of a deal, they can go cry about it, honestly. You think I don't have insecurities? You think I throw a fit whenever someone, indirectly, makes a comment about it? No. So get over it.


Yours was rather direct though...

The fact she called you out on it means it is a post that might be misconstrued, and I _was _hurt by you comment.

There's a difference between 'Are you okay' when someone's neglected to put makeup on, just because of the quality of their skin, not as a joke (this happens to an aquaintence of mine), and 'your body part is an abomination', however humours it's intended to be.

"Alright... so I figured that the "D:" would be an indication of my attempt at being humorous, but apparently not. However, I am not sorry for offending you, I am entitled to my opinion" So is it an opinion on the way a vagina should look or you being humorous?

"If it's really that big of a deal, they can go cry about it, honestly. " That's just insensitive.

A person is entitled to their opinion, but if their opinion hurts others, then it's only fair for hurt feelings to be made aware of, so the person doesn't hurt feelings again. Yes it's inevitable someone's gonna get hurt somewhere along the line, but when it's something so easy to clear up, what's wrong with mentioning that maybe you ought to phrase something differently next time or just not say it at all.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I wasn't talking to anyone in particular, is what I mean.

So you're saying I should tiptoe my way around, never hurting anyone's feelings? On the internet?

Sorry, that's not me. I say what comes to mind, ESPECIALLY on the internet, I think being able to see pink flesh is gross, am I going to sit here and make fun of you for it? No. Am I going to argue with you about it if you happen to like it? No. But I don't like it. The board creater asked for opinions, I'm giving mine.

And it makes absolutely no sense to me to say that everyone is entitled to their own opinions... but only if they don't offend people. I'm not going to "clear up" anything because that's like apologizing for having the opinion, which I refuse to do because it would be fake. But clearly this is a thread based on opinion, how can ANYONE enter without expecting that someone might say something hurtful or something they don't entirely agree with?


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

Monte said:


> Alright... so I figured that the "D:" would be an indication of my attempt at being humorous, but apparently not. However, I am not sorry for offending you, I am entitled to my opinion and you telling my it's wrong to do as such makes you a hypocrite. You're telling me it's wrong to tell someone that it's wrong to pass judgment, but what are you doing?
> 
> If it's really that big of a deal, they can go cry about it, honestly. You think I don't have insecurities? You think I throw a fit whenever someone, indirectly, makes a comment about it? No. So get over it.


And you have absolutely no reason to be sorry for offending me either, as I was not the object of your original statement (and not really offended by it anyway, just amazed how anyone could say that).

I just cannot see any humour in your statement. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, but all the more so if you yourself have insecurities, you should know what there are better ways to phrase them than to imply that having a body of one sort is unnatural or wrong. There are many opinions in this thread, but most are expressed politely. In my opinion, yours was not.

As for the ad hominems, I will not even touch them...

(This will be my last post to this chain of discussion, I do not want to fill the thread with unneccessary posts. I have contributed the most important I wanted to. From my part, ladies, gentlemen and others, please carry on.)


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

This is why I hate being a feeler sometimes...it never comes out the mouth or down the fingers right when you're upset.

I didn't mean that you should toiptoe around everyone, just that I thought you were being a bit instensitive, and overreacted to bett saying what you did was hurtful to some, and that some people do just say what they say and have done with it, but if a person tells you what you've said is hurtful, after you've said it, maybe think it through.

Tiptoing would be always on the look out, I didn't mean that. I didn't complain at your first comment because I accepted you were just being outspoken...It was only after that, when you replied to bett that I felt I ought to comment, also to make it clear there were people who did find it hurtful, and it wasn't just bett who had indirect experience of such feelings.

I'm sorry if I overreacted.

Also...it's not about being fake...at the least it's about knowing, from your own insecurities, that it hurts to have someone point it out.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Liminality said:


> Also...it's not about being fake...at the least it's about knowing, from your own insecurities, that it hurts to have someone point it out.


I agree with you 100% sweetie. EVERYONE has insecurities, and they are usually very personal and secret - UNTIL someone brings them to the surface.

I am known as a pretty easy-going and comedic person, but there are about a handful of things someone can point out about me that will send me off the handle, in tears, or actually make me dislike the person to the point of removing them from my life altogether. So ya, I get it!! :happy:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

As long as your vagina doesn't have teeth, it's all good.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

spooky said:


> as long as your vagina doesn't have teeth, it's all good.
> 
> youtube - vagina dentata


that movie was so creepy!!


----------



## Nueman (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a bit pragmatic with this one.

Big, little, short or tall.

As long as you are willing to let me see them. Ie not sex only in the dark.

And as long as I can "play" as well as have sex I am very happy.

I guess it equates to size in men, most women don't care, there are some that do.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I think tighter is better during sex but it can be compensated for in the many other arenas just like the big weener problem. I dunno.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

In my limited experience, the width of the hips seem to relate to the size of the 'V'. I've never encounter one too tight? Is your boyfriend packing a salami or something?!


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL @ the comments..

If it feels like youre throwing a pencil in an empty hallway, Houston we have a problem.


----------

